# FS - BRAKE SETS for BSA Airborne



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 3, 2012)

Reproduction front or rear brake sets FOR SALE
for BSA Airborne Folding Paratrooper Bicycles

$300 + $30 shipping for EITHER front or Rear set

(The caliper is the same, but the brake shoe holders are offset for the rear)

FULL DETAILS HERE -

http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/bsa-airborne-parts-for-sale/

LIMITED SUPPLY!

Payment thro paypal

Direct email will get a quicker reply -

wingyourheel@mac.com


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 8, 2012)

*$150 each. $300 the pair*

Sorry, made a mistake with pricing.

$150 each. $300 the pair


----------

